# Totally devastated got a BFN



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Finding life really hard at the moment, feel like i cant pick myself up and move on. 

I got a BFN last week and i really believed it was going to work because i had such good signs, feel let down by my body and feel alone and sad. I cant even look at 2ww diaries cause i feel sad and i know i was only posting my own diary a week ago and now its all over and im totally heart broken.    

My clinic have said that i can start in December but thats too long and i want to do it sooner, they say i need 3 cycles of AF before i can have another cycle. I do have frosties but im scared of another bfn. I will do it again but i wont allow myself to believe it will work like last time.

I know im not the only one feeling like this at the moment and my heart goes out to all the ladies who have had a bfn.  We must never give up hope because it will be our day soon.

Loads of love to u all.

Shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

So sorry to hear of your BFN    Please do take time to heal emotionally as well as physically...ivf is so draining and when get a BFN its even more so...look after yourself and DH as he'll be going through the same but men have a way of not showing their emotions so much !!

I can fully understand what you're going through...we got a BFN after our first ivf treatment couple months ago...I found the only way to deal with it was to look ahead, have our follow up appt and get moving...but thats me, we're all different !  Since we are having natural unmedicated FET I didn't have to wait for 3mths but did have to have at least 1 normal AF in between...we got BFN on May 11, had couple of normal AFs with progesterone checked (all ok and ovulated normally again) and I started unmedicated natural FET when got AF on 11 July...had ET on Friday and now in 2ww....
its not easy and yes, I'm scared it won't work again but above that we have to stay positive and believe it can happen.

Take time to look after yourself and if you're not ready yet then don't push yourself to have treatment again quickly...if you're having medicated treatment whether its fresh ivf or medicated FET then you do need to allow your body time to recover after everything its been through.

Take care and good luck...

Natasha


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Shye

So sorry to hear about your BFN, I had one too about two weeks ago and you just feel totally deflated don't you?
Can't offer anything other than sympathy....I think maybe a bit of time helps. I tend to want to jump back on too soon (but time isn't on my side and pannicking!! age 3.

Its really hard, but try to take some time out to think things through and decide where you are going next at your own pace.
No body desreves to go through this its just too hard.
One thing I thought I may do this week - bizarre thought it sounds! is 'give my self permission to have a holiday from my IVF stress' i cetainly desrve it - I'm going to try. I 've decided to have afew days off and return to it next week! (I'm not a nutter really!) but anything to help!
Loads of luck to you Natassha  -it seems as though you've been through an awful lot.
Lots of love
xx.


----------

